# Minwax Polycrylic on top of Polyurethane?



## petscontained (Aug 17, 2009)

Started a simple project of building a set of cornhole boards for my nephew.
Built the boards, 2 coats of white primer. 3 coats of paint, and 3 coats of Polyurethane.
I purchased 2 Ohio State emblems to afix to the boards, and then I was going to cover with another 2 coats of polyurethane.
I now see that the directions from the emblems specifically state not to use polyurethane or any other oil base sealant. It says to use a Minwax Polycrylic.
Is it safe to apply one coat of a minwax polycrylic on top of my polyurethane, then place the emblem on that. Then cover with the minwax polycrylic?
Will I have problems between the polyurethane and the minwax polycrylic?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've never tried it, but the general rule is never mix oil and water-based finishes.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

ditto with above ,

don't drink and drive !

clean off the polyurethane ,
then use the polycrilic only .


----------

